# New Felt AR Frameset Online



## ndtriathlete (Apr 28, 2006)

Looks really good. I'm a big fan of the neutral paint scheme. Hmm...will it replace my 09 AR4?

http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/2010-Product-Catalog/Road/AR-Series/AR-Frameset.aspx


----------



## vincetcr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

hey do you have the weight of your bike with pedals, cages and such. A bike store near me is selling an 09 ar4 for 2300. Also is their a difference between the 09 and 10 ar frames? Do you use it for regular road riding or triathlon? thanks


----------



## ndtriathlete (Apr 28, 2006)

vincetcr2 said:


> hey do you have the weight of your bike with pedals, cages and such. A bike store near me is selling an 09 ar4 for 2300. Also is their a difference between the 09 and 10 ar frames? Do you use it for regular road riding or triathlon? thanks


Hi,

My bike complete wieghed in at 16.5 lbs. Keep in mind, however, that I swapped out nearly every component to my liking. My 09 AR4 has:

- 56cm. frameset
- Dura Ace 7900 drivetrain
- Speedplay Light Action SS pedals
- Zero G ti brakes
- Zipp stem
- Zipp SL Contour handlebar (46)
- Specialized Toupe saddle (130)
- stock cables
- Zipp 404 clinchers
- Michelin Pro Race 3 tires
- Zipp cages

The difference between the 09 and 10 AR4 primarily lies in the caarbon used. The 09 AR4 uses High Modulus carbon while the 10 AR4 uses Ultra High Modulus carbon. The Ultra supposedly offers slightly lighter weight and a different ride quality. In my opinion, I'd go for the 09 at that price and just swap out components, though there's absolutely nothing wrong w/Ultegra SL.

I use mine for regular road riding but also for up to Olympic distance triathlons. I never got comfortable on my Felt B12, so I sold it and got the AR4 insstead. Very happy with my purchase. In fact, I'm probably going to look into selling my AR4 frameset and getting an AR1 next year...


----------



## ndtriathlete (Apr 28, 2006)

Here's a pic of the bike:


----------



## 95zpro (Mar 28, 2010)

That is a good looking bike!


----------



## The Clyde (Jul 13, 2009)

ND, what size was your B12? I'm looking to get one in the next week or two for the upcoming tri season, what in particular wasn't fitting "right" for you?


----------



## ndtriathlete (Apr 28, 2006)

The Clyde said:


> ND, what size was your B12? I'm looking to get one in the next week or two for the upcoming tri season, what in particular wasn't fitting "right" for you?


My B12 was a 56. It wasn't a matter of proper fit, but rather I never got used to the aero position. I'm very wide shouldered and I just felt really unstable with my elbows so close together.


----------



## The Clyde (Jul 13, 2009)

[email protected] Man, I would have took that off your hands, that's my size......now I have to go buy a new one, haha.


----------

